# Knitted pattern--Winters Ice Lace Scarf



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Although it has a cold name this scarf is very warm especially knitted in cozy worsted weight yarn. The scarf pattern stitch is a very easy lace that works up quickly and will give you a scarf to wear in no time. Use this pattern to use up some of your stash.

The scarf is knitted from the bottom up at both ends, and then joined at the center.

Finished Measurements: 78"/198cm long x 6" /15cm wide.

Yarn: 320 yards/292meters worsted weight. Sample was made with 1 Skein Red Hearts Super Saver Yarn; 100% Acrylic; 7oz (198gm), 364yds (333m); in color Light blue.

Needles and Notions: 1 set of single point needles plus 1 spare needle to hold work in size U.S. 9/5.5mm; yarn needle to work Kitchener stitch and sew in ends.

You can buy this pattern for $4.99 in my Ravelry, Craftsy and Etsy stores.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/winters-ice-lace-scarf

http://www.etsy.com/listing/218012851/winters-ice-lace-scarf


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

What a lovely scarf!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oooh, another pretty!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

sweet :thumbup:


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Very pretty


----------



## suttler (Mar 8, 2015)

How lovely!! 

I don't knit very well. Crochet, tat, macrame, weaving, all fine but even when I knit a trial swatch to check gauge and it comes out fine, my finished project still comes out too large.

But, for this scarf, I am going to try another time.

Thank you.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Lovely, and in a wonderful color, too!


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Beautiful, do love the blue


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice knitting xo WS


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

suttler said:


> How lovely!!
> 
> I don't knit very well. Crochet, tat, macrame, weaving, all fine but even when I knit a trial swatch to check gauge and it comes out fine, my finished project still comes out too large.
> 
> ...


With a scarf I dont bother with gauge I always like it however what size it comes out as it isnt fitted! I think you will do fine!


----------



## Silverfox70 (Dec 11, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Another lovely pattern. Love the color.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very pretty scarf!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Beautiful design!! You do such pretty work!!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty scarf


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty scarf!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

very pretty


----------

